# Uber have a maximum tip threshhold?



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I watched a pax tip me $10 on a $4 ride. But the tip didn't show up. Anyone know if there is a maximum allowable tip formula like...not more than 150% of ride pay for driver? I called support..."sorry, call back next Monday"...that means this entire NYE weekend there will be no phone support.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes there is a max tip threshold. Can't remember what it is. Search the pages you will find it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Quick look and it looks like 2X the fare.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I don’t know what the max is, but I had a pax tip me $25, then a second $25, so I suppose there’s a max, and she knew to tip twice to achieve the tip she wanted to leave


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes there is a maximum amount allowed. Last I heard it was 200% up to $100. However, they are allowed to go back in and add a second tip or call phone support to add an additional tip


----------

